# Is Judo newaza not introduced until yellow belt?



## Acronym (Sep 17, 2020)

Someone who did Judo claimed this. It's not a huge deal missing out on ground game first 6 month or year but I was surprised. Is this really true?


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 17, 2020)

You really need to stop trolling the different styles. You need to stop trolling period.


----------



## wab25 (Sep 17, 2020)

I have seen quite a few Judo classes and even been in a few myself. It has been my experience with a number of different Judo schools, that students get newaza from day 1.

No, I won't list every city, state and country where these schools were. No, I won't list all the organizations they were part of. No, I do not have youtube video of every single Judo students first class, showing them doing newaza.

Yes, I realize that this indeed, makes me wrong, because personal experience aside, some guy on an internet forum heard from some other unnamed source, who may have claimed to do Judo, that newaza is not introduced until yellow belt. I'll go tell Judo that they are doing it wrong. (it is wrong for them to deny newaza training until yellow belt right? I want to make sure I get this right when I talk to Judo about correcting things)


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 17, 2020)

I suspect it varies quite a bit from school to school.

I’ve never trained Judo full time, but I’ve done part time supplemental training as a guest at 4-5 dojos. The dojos I’ve trained at have all included newaza for white belts. Then again they’ve all had mixed classes where the white belts were training along with higher ranks.

I’ve had opportunity to spar Judo practitioners from different schools besides the ones I’ve attended. Some of them were quite skilled at newaza. Some of them were pretty terrible. I suspect the ones who were terrible may have come from schools which didn’t spend much time on that aspect of the art.


----------



## frank raud (Sep 17, 2020)

wab25 said:


> I have seen quite a few Judo classes and even been in a few myself. It has been my experience with a number of different Judo schools, that students get newaza from day 1.
> 
> No, I won't list every city, state and country where these schools were. No, I won't list all the organizations they were part of. No, I do not have youtube video of every single Judo students first class, showing them doing newaza.
> 
> Yes, I realize that this indeed, makes me wrong, because personal experience aside, some guy on an internet forum heard from some other unnamed source, who may have claimed to do Judo, that newaza is not introduced until yellow belt. I'll go tell Judo that they are doing it wrong. (it is wrong for them to deny newaza training until yellow belt right? I want to make sure I get this right when I talk to Judo about correcting things)


It is rare that a post makes me want to use all the positive replies( like, agree, funny, informative and useful) all at once, but this one covers all the bases. Congatulations!


----------



## Acronym (Sep 17, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> You really need to stop trolling the different styles. You need to stop trolling period.



This isn't trolling, I'm asking a question idiot


----------



## Acronym (Sep 17, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I suspect it varies quite a bit from school to school.
> 
> I’ve never trained Judo full time, but I’ve done part time supplemental training as a guest at 4-5 dojos. The dojos I’ve trained at have all included newaza for white belts. Then again they’ve all had mixed classes where the white belts were training along with higher ranks.
> 
> I’ve had opportunity to spar Judo practitioners from different schools besides the ones I’ve attended. Some of them were quite skilled at newaza. Some of them were pretty terrible. I suspect the ones who were terrible may have come from schools which didn’t spend much time on that aspect of the art.



Do you know how a recretional class differs from competitors class? They have this distinction and it's only once a week, for an hour(including warm-up). Is that really enough?

Rectretional class every thursday and competitors class every monday.. The rest are kids classes.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 17, 2020)

Acronym said:


> Someone who did Judo claimed this. It's not a huge deal missing out on ground game first 6 month or year but I was surprised. Is this really true?


It may well be that at some Judo schools the individual instructor/s don't introduce newaza until 6 months. 
There are many Judo schools today that don't teach atemi waza.


----------



## Acronym (Sep 18, 2020)

Danny T said:


> There are many Judo schools today that don't teach atemi waza.



Isn't atemi waza in one of the the katas for grading?


----------



## Danny T (Sep 18, 2020)

Acronym said:


> Isn't atemi waza in one of the the katas for grading?


For some schools.
I know of several that only teach the competition techniques. There are several techniques as well as atemi waza that isn't allowed in competition but is a part of Judo that isn't taught some schools.


----------



## Acronym (Sep 18, 2020)

Okey so I just learned that I can indeed get graded despite having only one recreational class per week, for a total of 60 mins.

Is there anything in particular that will differential my training under the banner of recreational?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 18, 2020)

My guess would be that it's less intense, and that they might teach more of the things not allowed/not useful in competition.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 23, 2020)

EVERY school is going to be different regardless of the style.

The school I trained at spent an equal time between stand up and ground techniques, even for beginners.


----------



## Hanzou (Sep 30, 2020)

It honestly wouldn’t surprise me. I’ve been in Judo clubs with shockingly bad newaza, even among the upper belts.


----------



## BrendanF (Oct 6, 2020)

First thing I ever learned in Judo was some newaza.  We have a strong emphasis on it though.  I would expect it to vary wildly - it's my understanding that Judo dojo can differ a lot depending on their focus, being anything from olympic level competition through to everything else.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 6, 2020)

Acronym said:


> Someone who did Judo claimed this. It's not a huge deal missing out on ground game first 6 month or year but I was surprised. Is this really true?


It wasn't with my instructor. I think we started newaza on my 4th or 5th class. But it's less emphasized in competition now, so may show up later in the curriculum for schools training for competition.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 6, 2020)

Acronym said:


> Okey so I just learned that I can indeed get graded despite having only one recreational class per week, for a total of 60 mins.
> 
> Is there anything in particular that will differential my training under the banner of recreational?


You'd need to ask the school, as those aren't Judo terms - they're how the school is desgnating the classes. If I were to hazard a guess, I suspect the "recreational" class doesn't discuss strategy and rules for competition.


----------

